# RAF/USAF Mildenhall bomb dump - July 2014



## Newage (Jul 26, 2014)

After I found the SSA (secondary storage area) at Greenham commom a few months back I got to wondering if any other bases had them, so after a good old bit google mappage,
bingo RAF/USAF Mildenhall, this is a derelict site but it`s still in US hands (soon to be sold), multiple fences, lots of barbed wire, a 15 foot wide water fill ditch one side.

The local nick name for this part of the base is area 300, thats only because the building are numbered from
300 up to 320 (this does not include the cranes or the EWS tanks. 

There are 6 cranes on site and a number of nissen huts but these also have steel blast doors.

Enjoy.......


1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9






Well done for getting down this far, there is a shed load more pictures on my FlickR page, I think I only
missed 2 buildings or there abouts any who all comments are more than welcome.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/sets/72157645981421623/

Cheers Newage


----------



## ExplorerAnt (Jul 26, 2014)

is this one an active air field still? used by the RAF?


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 26, 2014)

Nice one and clean too,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Newage (Jul 26, 2014)

It's been derelict for years, I saw a report by the US DoD that they are selling the site off, they may have already
Done that, it's in good nick because it's miles from anywhere and all the fences and CCTV warning blar blar just scare most people off, there are new gates, with in the last 6 years to stop fly tipping, I think it was last used for staff training, dog handling etc.


----------



## krela (Jul 26, 2014)

ExplorerAnt said:


> is this one an active air field still? used by the RAF?



The main base is in use by the USAF still.

Love this Newage, thanks!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 26, 2014)

Excellent stuff..I often go mildenhall and lakenheath to watch the f-15 s fly in and out and the Hercules and various others based at mildenhall.and never knew this was here..great stuff.


----------



## sYnc_below (Jul 26, 2014)

Newage said:


> so after a good old bit google mappage, bingo RAF/USAF Mildenhall



I *should* have hung around for this


----------



## P Bellamy (Jul 27, 2014)

I've cleaned this drawing up slightly:


----------



## Newage (Jul 27, 2014)

Do you have a legend for the building numbers, 300-320, I'd love to know what they were all used for.

Cheers newage


----------



## P Bellamy (Jul 27, 2014)

I'll have a look when I get back to the Archive in the week.

You've already done Greenham and the 'Hall, so here are other five 1950s SAC bomb dumps in the UK.

Brize Norton: Still in service use
Lakenheath: Still in service use
Fairford: Still in service use
Sculthorpe: Still (technically) in service use
Upper Heyford: Pretty much overbuilt by later ordnance storage bunkers


----------



## Newage (Jul 27, 2014)

Cheers Mr B
Think I'll give the first 4 on your list a bit of a miss as I don't fancy a cavity scearch.

Newage


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jul 27, 2014)

some fab shots love the first and second pics!
Thanks..


----------

